

A Speculative Post on the Idea of Algorithmic Authority - Alex3917
http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/11/a-speculative-post-on-the-idea-of-algorithmic-authority/

======
voidfiles
I liked this post, it was reasoned, like most shirky writings. He definitely
defined a great platform for debate, and exploration.

